# Sad passing of "Uncle Norman"



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tonight, Sandra announced the death of her husband, Norman Barmby, known to many, many people on here as "UncleNorm".

To all my family and friends. It is with great sadness that I announce the death of my husband, Norman Barmby. He died at 17:45 in the presence of myself, Mark, Katie and Fiona. He was in no pain and went on his own terms. Xxxx

I hope she doesn't mind me sharing the sad, sad news with some of his wonderful friends on here.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh how sad He will be so missed RIP my dear friend xx


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sad news, RIP Uncle Norman, my thoughts are with the family. xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our condolences to the family. A member who will be sadly missed.
Dave and Margaret p


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Sad news,please pass on my condolences.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that sad news, we knew that he was in terminal care and on the Liverpool Care Pathway and can only express sadness for the whole family and all who knew him.

He will be sadly missed by very many MHF members who greatly respected his wise input and sense of humour.

RIP UncleNorm and love to Sandra, Mark, Katie and Fiona

Dave and Lesley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Gerald.

Very sad to hear the news, our thoughts are with Sandra and other members of his family. We'll miss his company and dry sense of humour.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you Gerald for letting us know. So sorry to hear of the passing of one of life's real gentlemen. Ray & Lesley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know, my respects to the family, will miss his input on here.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RIP Uncle Norman. Condolences to the family


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for posting this here, I have just read on one of the Facebook forums. So very sad and he did fight hard, but it was not to be

My thoughts with Sandra and his family.

RIP Norman

Carol


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sad to read this but thanks for letting us know Gerald.

Norman was a lovely man, as has already been said a true gentleman.
Also a very enthusiastic motorhomer - he and Sandra shared some great adventures together in their Coral and previous vans.

Always quick to offer advice and make newcomers feel welcome here on Motorhomefacts.
Our thoughts are with Sandra and her family.

Au revoir my friend, we'll miss your company at rallies and bumping into you on foreign campsites xx


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Very sad news, please pass on my condolences to Auntie Sandra and family.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Norman and my condolences to Sandra and family. Norm will be sadly missed.

Viv


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts are with Norm' s family too, having met him several times we know he was a nice man & pleasure to have known him


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sad news indeed. Condolences to the family.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Very sorry indeed to hear this sad news. Our thoughts are with Sandra and the wider family.

Gerald - Thank you for posting the information.

Mike


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

RIP UncleNorm. Our condolences to Sandra and all the family at this very sad time.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Uncle Norm*

We are so Sad to hear about Uncle Norm 
Sincere Condolences to his Family 
Cath and John


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear this sad news

Why is it always the good guys?

Condolences to family - we will miss his input

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this sad news. Our thoughts are with Sandra and family.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sad news, please pass on our condolences to Sandra and family.

John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I never met UncleNorm but read many of his helpful posts over the years. A sad loss to MHF

Condolences to the family.

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sad to hear this. RIP Norman.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Gerald, for passing on the sad news.

As HarleyDave said, "why is it always the good guys"?
Why indeed. 

It was Norman who made me aware of prostrate cancer, and the need for a PSA test, being middle aged. I will always be grateful to him for that awareness.

Norman liked a decent pint, and I have had the pleasure of sharing a couple of decent ales with him. On one occasion, he and I (accompanied by others) were knocking the pub door on New Year's Day, to get the landlord out of bed and open up. :lol: 

He will be sadly missed by so many.  

RIP Uncle Norman. 

Jock (& Rita).


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*uncle norman*

Very sad news RIP UNCLE NORMAN


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Sad news, condolences to all his family,RIP.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Very sad news. Norman was a very helpful person ,both on this forum and in 'real' life and a gentleman. He will be missed for his honesty and straightforward approach to everything. I liked him a lot. All my best wishes to Sandra and his family.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Gerald for posting. Such sad news to hear of Norman's passing. A lovely man, and a true motorhomer. 

Steve & Jo x


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

So sorry to hear the sad news. Our condolences to AuntieSandra and family.

Alan and Sue


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

RIP Uncle Norm. Thanks to you for your support during my recent illness your advice was very much appreciated. My condolences to your family.

Commuter and family


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh dear, very sad news. Our condolences to Sandra and the family.

Norm was a really nice guy, always helpful to everybody and we shall miss him.

Mike & Viv


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have met Norman several times at rallies,he was always helpful to others,particularly new members.His knowledgeable posts will be missed on here.

A true MHF stalwart and lovely man,sincere condolences to Sandra and family,RIP Norman.

Steve and Sharon.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news. Condolences to all the family. i didn't know Uncle Norm, but I felt as if I did.
Lala


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We were so very sorry to hear of the passing of Uncle Norm, a well respected and kind man.

Please pass on our condolences to Auntie Sandra and the family.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very very sorry
condolances to family and friends
Kev and sue


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Very sad news to have to pass on, Gerald but thank you.
Please pass on our condolences to Sandra and the family.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sincere condolences to you and all your family Sandra

Sandra and Albert


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

So sorry to read this sad news. Condolences to Auntie Sandra and family.

Mike


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

sincere condolences to you and your family ,,Les & Anne


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sad news. Never met him but always enjoyed his posts and excellent advice on many subjects.
Condolences to Auntie Sandra and family and friends.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Very sad news, our thoughts are with all the family at this time, shall really miss our show rally chats. R.I.P Uncle Norm

Nigel & Ann


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear the passing of Uncle Norm. We have met him and Sandra on a couple of occasions and as others have said he was a lovely gentle Gentleman who fought a brave fight. Sandra , Katie and family, Rich and myself will be thinking of you all at this sad time 
Rich and Linda


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

A very sad day - he will be missed by many people on this forum - our thoughts go to his family.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very sad news, RIP Norman, our thoughts are with the Sandra and family. Clive & Di


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

My condolences to Auntie Sandra and family, as others have said - he will be missed.


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Such sad news RIP Uncle Norm. My condolences to Auntie Sandra and family.


Pam


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*UncleNorman*

Very sad news indeed. We met Norman and Sandra a few years back.

A very nice couple. A very sad loss.

Sincere condolences to Sandra and her family.

Goodbye Norman.

RIP.

Trevor & Family.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

As others have said, never met him but appreciated his presence on here. Sadly missed, and condolences to all his family.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news our thoughts are with the family at this time.

Jim &Val.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My condolences. I am very sorry to hear this, Alan.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very sad indeed. Condolences to the family and time to get out the pix and\or videos of the good times.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sad to hear condolences to his family. As a fellow prostate cancer sufferer I followed his situation and we shared a few comments. I am so sorry to know that he did not make it. I hope his passing will alert other men to get tested. I did and have been lucky. This disease can be cured if found early.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Sad news RIP uncle Norm xx


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Deepest sympathies.

Lovely, honest, friendly fellow.

Sadly missed.

Paul.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Very sad news indeed. We met Uncle Norman a few years back.

RIP Uncle Norman

Sincere condolences to Sandra and her family.


Steve & Jeanette


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I never met Uncle Norman, but its obvious my the comments on here that we was held in great regard by many and loved dearly by his family.

So RIP Uncle Norman and best wishes to his friends and family at this difficult time.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Uncle Norm*

I can only repeat what other members have said, such a helpful man. He will be truly missed by everyone whose lives he touched. Our thoughts are with his loved ones. RIP


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Uncle Norm was the first respondent to my first post on MHF, a great guy. Will be sadly missed.

Heart felt condolences to friends and family.

Alan


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Very sad news. I never met Uncle Norman but I read many of his helpful contributions on here, so that I felt I almost knew him.
Condolences to Auntie Sandra & the family & friends.
Thanks for posting Gerald.
Michael & Doreen.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news about such a genuinely nice gentleman and Norrman was definitely a gentleman in every way.

Our deepest condolences go to Sandra and the family.

RIP Norman - you will be missed by many people.

Sue & Gilbert

xxx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that our friend and Northern Rally Co odinator lost his battle with cancer but knowing Norman he put up a bloody good fight aided an abetted by Auntie Sandra and family.

Our thoughts are with you Sandra & family xx R.I.P Norman god bless xx



Jacquie & John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We shall miss him although we have never met. Such a kindly man - a real Uncle.

Condolences to Auntie Sandra and all the family.

Sue


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

RIP my friend.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

How sad to hear about Norman.

Heartfelt condolences from George (Scottie) and me. 
God bless Norm.....


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

RIP. uncle Norm..
Never met or chatted as far as i know but always sad to hear of anyone passing....


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Like many others, I never met Norman, but I benefited greatly from his postings. 
He was always positive and it was obvious that he was one of the good guys.
Heartfelt sympathies to Sandra and the family.

Roger


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So sad that you've left us Uncle Norm. Hope you are with lots of old friends and can now rest in peace. Warmest sympathy to Auntie Sandra, God bless you and comfort you.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of you and your family Sandra at this sad time.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Always very sad news, thanks for passing this on Gerald.
Our deepest sympathies are with you and your family auntie Sandra, and rest in peace uncle Norm.
Your input will be sadly missed.

Margaret & Barry


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Words cannot express our sadness at hearing this news. We have been in Norman and Sandra's company many times and always found him a such a knowlegable and entertaining man. We will miss him terrribly and send all our condolances to Sandra and family. Ann and Mick


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing with us. Please pass on our condolences to aunty Sandra and all the family. We met uncle Norman at the Lincoln show in 2011 and really enjoyed sitting and chatting with him and aunty Sandra in scotties tent.

Frank and Linda


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Wise words and good humoured advice made his presence so warmly welcome.
In pace requiescat.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norman*

Sandra, Katie and family

My thoughts are with you and your family. As Jock has mentioned, Norman spoke bravely and openly on this website about his tests and tests available to use men folk. I also founds Norman's kind words via private message very reassuring to me when I was visiting doctors and hospitals for examinations of parts the body we don't like to talk about.

Russell


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We are so sorry to hear the sad news.

Our condolences to Sandra and family.

Thank you for letting us all know Gerald.

Andrea and Bob


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

That's really sad news, and our condolences go out to his family. He will be sadly missed.

Mark


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

R.I.P. Uncle Norm. 

We have all lost a very helpful friendly member of this forum. You were always willing and ready to help any one who was in need and you will be sadly missed but never forgotten. 

Our condolences to you Auntie Sandra, Cousin Katie and all your family at this very sad and difficult time

George & Elizabethj


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Gerald for posting the sad news.

RIP Norman and sincere condolences to Sandra and the family at this sad time. Norman will be greatly missed.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear this sad news.
Condolences to Sandra and the wider family.
Memories of times away in the van will be a great source of smiles in the years ahead.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this sad news. I, like many others, found Norman a very friendly and welcoming person always willing to offer useful help and advice. He gave me the nudge I needed last year to finally get my solar panel fitted at Newark rally.

Thanks, Norman, you'll be truly missed by both family and friends.

My thoughts are with you and your family, Sandra, at this difficult time.

Jed


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

RIP Uncle Norm, a wonderful man who will be sadly missed. 
Condolences and hugs to all the family.
Sue and john x


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

So sad..

ray n sandra.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sad news, a well loved and respected member of this forum. Condolences to his family x


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Deepest sympathy.
RIP


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Uncle Normans passing. A man who will be missed by many especially on MHF. Our thoughts are with all the family, RIP Uncle Norman God Bless


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Really sad to read this, just got home so only just read it, was a lovely man. 

My own mum died yesterday morning, RIP both of you xxx

Mandy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Please pass our sympathies to Sandra and the family. Norman will be sadly missed on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He will be missed, great sense of humour.

Please pass on our sincere condolences.

Kev and Liz/


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Really sad to read this, just got home so only just read it, was a lovely man.
> 
> My own mum died yesterday morning, RIP both of you xxx
> 
> Mandy


RIP Uncle Norman, I never met you but the passing of a valued and much loved member of our group deserves mention. My condolences to Auntie Sandra and family.

Mandy, sorry to hear of your loss! My sympathies and thoughts go out to you too.

Viv


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Sad loss of uncle norm*

Very sad to hear they news, all the best to all the family.
DON and HEATHER


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry to here of you loss Sandra our hearts are with you and your family

Stuart & Carol


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear the sad news; I believe that by dealing with his challenge in such an open way Norm helped a lot of people on here, including me, to do something about checking their health. Its lovely that you were able to say that he went 'on his own terms' Sandra. That's how I'd like to go!

God Bless UncleNorm

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Our condolences to all the family. Remember him as he lived, not as he died. Life is to be celebrated not mourned

Andy


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

To a friend i never knew, RIP


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad I knew him. RIP. Thinking of you Sandra.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you Sandra , it was a pleasure for us to have known " Uncle Norm"

Barry and Rina


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Have only just seen this, so sorry to hear this news. Sending love to Sandra & all the family xxxx


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Our condolences on your sad loss. RIP Uncle Norm.


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear this terrible news, our condolences to all the family,
Brian & Julie.


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news, our condolences to Sandra and family. RIP Norm.
Pete and Mo


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear this he was a very good friend our thoughts are with Sandra and family. RIP Norman

Richard @ Mary


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Never met Uncle Norm,but i wish i had .He always came across as one of the good guys on here.

R.I.P.

Les & Shirley


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Normans world was one in which values and humour, right and wrong were in their proper places. We so wish that we had known him better, for he was such a lovable character.

We liked Normans world and it will be the sadder without him.

To Sandra and family, our sincere condolences love and hugs forever.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sorry a bit late but just back from Peterborough show to hear this sad news. Had the pleasure of meeting Norman a couple of times. Salt of the earth, one of the good guys. 
Our condolences to Sandra and the rest of his family & friends.



Trevor & Julie


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad news, met Norman Sandra and Katie a few years ago at a New Years Rally. A lovely family, Norman was extremely helpful and good fun to be with.Please accept our condolences.

Kate and Chris


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

So very sorry to hear such sad news. I'm sure Norman has helped many of us on MHF over the years. R.I.P Norman.

Our thoughts are with Sandra and family at this sad time.


Paul & Ann


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

really sorry to hear this,
another person who will be sorely missed here on MHF 

RIP Norm


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Uncle Norman is strong in my memory as the first on here to respond when I joined and on several occasions subsequently he took the time to give sensible and valuable advice to a then novice.
Clearly one of life's good guys and a real gent.
Please accept my sincere condolences.

Alan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this very sad news. Our Condolences go out to all the family.

RIP


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are very sad to hear that Norm has passed on. He will never be forgotten by us as he will always live on in our memories. 

We wish all the family our sincere condolences.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*norm*

May I suggest that UncleNorm's details to be removed from the Rally Organisers list to avoid any issues with messages being sent from members?.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> May I suggest that UncleNorm's details to be removed from the Rally Organisers list to avoid any issues with messages being sent from members?.


done


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are very sad to hear that Norm has passed on. He will never be forgotten by us as he will always live on in our memories. 

We wish all the family our sincere condolences.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear the bad news. Rest peacefully Uncle Norman, a lovely man and a real gent who will be sadly missed. Our thoughts and prayers to Auntie Sandra and Family.
Linda and Mike. xxx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this sad news. 
Best wishes and condolences to Auntie Sandra and family. He will be sorely missed.

Chris and Pat


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Uncle Norm*

So sad to hear of Norman's passing.

Please accept our sincere condolences.

Alan and Lesley


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

gill and i just wish to say sorry. 
a good man he help us on more than one actuation when we were starting out with our motor-home. god bless..


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry to hear this sad news, only met Norman once and he went out of his way to help and answer my questions.

sincere condolences to Auntie Sandra and the family 


John & Julie


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Sad news, rest in peace Norman , our thoughts are with Sandra and family

john & christine


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Sad news for his family; I always found him so helpful on here with any problems you had, a good man.

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We are so sorry to hear about Uncle Norm... even though we never met him we felt we knew him through here...and a very nice Man he seemed

.RIP to him and condolences to Sandra and his Family.. 


Anne & Tony


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

RIP uncle norm our thoughts are with Sandra and the family

Bernie & Carol


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Deepest sympathy to Sandra and family, Norm will be sadly missed.

Graham


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Today we attended Norman's funeral, standing room only when the last people arrived, we felt privileged to have known him and humbled when we realised just how much he had affected the lives of others.
He was carried in to the theme from match of the day, bringing laughter to what was such a sad occasion, this was however a true celebration of life.
His son Mark read a lovely poem about looking forward, rather than back and Katie's description of her Dad and what he meant to her was so apt.
Sandra wants to keep motorhoming as she enjoys the life, we will be encouraging her with that.

Sue and John


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sad to say, we have missed the news about Uncle Norm. We were told today and have only just connected online.

He was one of the good guys and clearly will be missed by more than just his family.

Our deepest condolences to Sandra, family and close friends. Goodbye, Norm. A sense of humour to the end. Sorry we couldn't see you off.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have only just read the very sad news about Uncle Norm.

I never had the privilege of meeting him in person. This fact however did not stop me from realising what a lovely person he was from his many postings on this web site.

My condolences to his family and may Uncle Norm be resting now in eternal peace.

Invicta


----------



## Timberland2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good evening,

It is with great sadness I read this news. 

Throughout the years of knowing Uncle Norm (can remember a time when he booked me during a game) and the day he bought his Magnum Mobile Conversion to me for valuation against a new van, great memories of such a great man.

Auntie Sandra - my thoughts are tonight with you and your family, i hope your all ok.

Kind regards

Lee


----------

